# New Cut & Fill Takeoff



## floridajim (Nov 6, 2007)

Just curious, ROCTEK has come out with a completely OnScreen cut and fill takeoff software called *eWinEx *that will allow me to view any type of image file(pdf, jpg, tiff, dxf, bmp, etc.) in the background of my computer screen and trace contours and define regions completely with my mouse. Generates volumes , 3D images, cross sections, and other quantity reports very easily, takes all the math out of it.:thumbup: Really cool, price is at 3,380.00, no digitizer needed. Does any other company have software like this that will allow me to perform cut & fill takeoffs completely onscreen, without a digitizer? If so, how much? Any input would be greatly apprieciated. Very happy to be part of the forum.


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 27, 2007)

Would like to know the site for this. Sounds interesting and cheap.
Wondering if anyone has any experience with this item?


----------



## Backsight (Aug 10, 2007)

*Carlson Takeoff*

Takeoff will allow you do trace a jpeg on screen. I normally have no problems getting the AutoCad file from the engineer. One time a certain firm wanted $250 for the CAD file after we had already paid $250 for the paper set. Not a huge $ deal, but enough to piss me off. I brought 5 or 6 sheets to a coping place and they scanned them in and saved them as .jpegs. Emailed them to me and I easily imported them into Takeoff. Takeoff is a complete package. I use it for plan takeoffs, building 3D models for machine control, road and site design, etc. We paid $6,500 for it. I've been using it for about 1 year now and would evaluate its worth at $10,000. I would demo Takeoff before you buy the other software.


----------

